# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сетевой этикет: ТЫ или ВЫ?

## Asteriks

*Знаете ли вы, что существуют правила сетевого этикета? "Доброе время суток" - это оттуда. А мне вот не нравится такое обращение, хоть убей. Может я такая невоспитанная? Мне милей "Привет!" и на ТЫ. А Вам?*

----------


## Banderlogen

Бывало заходишь в тему какую-нибудь, а там все на вы.
Тут уж и к тем, с кем "на ты" в других темах, выкать начинал, дабы не нарушить традицию

----------


## Asteriks

Действительно, обращаешься к человеку так, как этого он хочет. Например, в предыдущих постах было ВЫ, а я пришла и давай с человеком на ТЫ. Вы бы видели обиду! Я про незнакомого человека. 
А так... Пообщавшись немного на ВЫ, переходишь на ТЫ. Обычно первая прошу переходить на ТЫ.

----------


## BIGm[]n

> Обычно первая прошу переходить на ТЫ.


подтверждаю))

----------


## Адмирал

не обязательно кто то должен быть инициатором бывает и как то само сабой получается и никто не в обиде. Это чаще от обстоятельств зависит:43434343434:

----------


## Vanya

ну..звычайна, калi бачу, што чалавек старэйшы за мяне (асаблiва калi гэта жанчына) то зьвяртаюся да яго\яе на ВЫ.  бывае, што прапаную першы перайсьцi на ТЫ.. для мяне гэта не прынцыпова, можна i на ВЫ i на ТЫ

----------


## Адмирал

> ну..звычайна, калi бачу, што чалавек старэйшы за мяне (асаблiва калi гэта жанчына) то зьвяртаюся да яго\яе на ВЫ.  бывае, што прапаную першы перайсьцi на ТЫ.. для мяне гэта не прынцыпова, можна i на ВЫ i на ТЫ


полностью с тобой согласен   ружжо  ружжо

----------


## BiZ111

о боже третье

----------


## Alex

Если собеседник тебе приятен и интересен, то такой проблемы не существует. 
В других ситуациях все зависит от воспитания и обстоятельств. Я гораздо старше большинства форумчан, но это не повод требовать к себе почтительного обращения. Да и до выхода на пенсию мои паяльщицы называли тоже по разному: кто по имени и отчеству, а кто по имени - просто надо действовать по обстоятельствам и своей совести.

----------


## Asteriks

А можно с тобой на "Вы"?

----------


## Alex

> А можно с тобой на "Вы"?


Коль не друг тебе боле я, то как посчитаешь необходимым

----------


## HARON

Не переношу обращение на ВЫ---Я так обращаюсь к юзеру если в следующей фразе хочу его "подколоть" или оскорбить.

Отдельную категорию составляют женщины! Тут я всегда на ВЫ,если надо))))

----------


## Akasey

> ...если в следующей фразе хочу его "подколоть" ...


 или подшутить

----------


## Asteriks

> Коль не друг тебе боле я, то как посчитаешь необходимым


А тогда можно я на ТЫ?

----------


## Alex

> А тогда можно я на ТЫ?


Я был только этому рад!

----------


## Asteriks

Источник: http://it.tut.by/news/91319.html

*ИТ-ликбез. Сетевой этикет*
26 января 2010  Беларусь  Интернет | Общество
Давным-давно, когда про интернет в наших краях в лучшем случае «слышали», в существовавших тогда компьютерных сетях (FidoNET и др.) начали появляться первые правила сетевых приличий. Впрочем, пользователей тогда было мало, и они, будучи людьми (в основном) образованными и адекватными, эти нормы воспринимали как нечто само собой разумеющееся. 

Теперь, когда в интернете обитают уже практически 2 миллиарда человек с разным уровнем образования, воспитания и ворохом «индивидуальных особенностей», Сеть всё быстрее превращается из виртуального клуба приятных людей в адекватное отражение нашей с вами реальности. Где грубость, хамство, пренебрежение интересами других людей проявляются, к сожалению, в полной мере. 

Интернет многообразен – в отдельных сообществах и группах пользователей взаимные оскорбления, иронизирование и другие виды раздражающего поведения не порицаются, а то и поощряются, но на большинстве сайтов, форумов и чатов (в том числе, в системах обмена мгновенными сообщениями, т.н. «интернет-пейджерах» – ICQ, Google Talk и т.д.) все-таки можно сформулировать некие общие правила корректного сетевого поведения. 

*Уважающий себя человек будет вести себя достойно не только в реальном, но и в виртуальном мире.* 
Этот материал – в помощь. Мы постарались свести воедино многообразие гласных и негласных сетевых правил, правил «сетикета» (сетевого этикета), который пригодится неопытным пользователям Сети, чтобы делать первые шаги в интернет-общении и не допускать раздражающих ошибок при создании собственных сайтов. 
Партнер рубрики – интернет-магазин аксессуаров и подарков atribut.by



*Общие рекомендации*

Сеть – общественное место, не забывайте это. Не позволяйте себе такого поведения, которое вы бы сочли недопустимым, скажем, в транспорте или на улице. Интернет-анонимность – вещь обманчивая, и новички считают себя неуязвимыми в Сети совершенно необоснованно. На интернет распространяются нормы законодательства Беларуси, и уголовные дела, например, за клевету в интернете в нашей стране уже далеко не редкость. 

*Взаимоуважение.* Руководствуйтесь бессмертным заветом: «обращайтесь с людьми так, как вы бы хотели, чтобы они обращались с вами». Как аукнется, так и откликнется – эта поговорка особенно актуальна для интернета. Все ваши слова и действия в той или иной форме записываются, поэтому злопамятным интернетчикам «в случае чего» даже не придется напрягать память. 

*Вежливость.* Будьте вежливы, уважайте собеседника или собеседников. Приторных расшаркиваний не надо, но если вы кому-то помешали, будет не лишним извиниться, а за оказанную услугу – поблагодарить. Всё - как в настоящей жизни.

*Удобочитаемость*. Делайте свои записи максимально удобочитаемыми. НЕ ПИШИТЕ ЗАГЛАВНЫМИ БУКВАМИ, |-|e k()вepКаủme язык, нЕ пИшИтЕ в СМЕшанном РегистрЕ, izbegaite translita v sluchajah, kogda ego mozhno izbejat’. В тех случаях, когда вы можете выбирать оформление сообщения, не делайте его СЛИШКОМ БОЛЬШИМ, слишком маленьким, не выбирайте экзотический шрифт, не выделяйте слова цветом без крайней необходимости.

*Грубость и провокации.* Не ведите себя вызывающе, будьте корректны, не оскорбляйте других пользователей Сети. Не реагируйте на грубость, очевидное хамство и провокации. В интернете существуют отдельные группы людей, которым доставляет удовольствие выводить собеседника из себя, провоцировать оппонента на некорректное поведение, ругань и хамство. Игнорируйте таких пользователей, не вступайте с ними в перебранки. Как правило, подавляющее большинство сетевых споров и ссор – потраченное впустую время и эмоциональная энергия. 

*Глобальность*. Когда обращаетесь к группе пользователей, убедитесь, что выбрали правильный язык – на международном форуме русский язык наверняка не поймут, или поймут далеко не все. В свою очередь, на русскоязычном форуме (кроме специализированных) сообщение на английском языке, скорее всего, сочтут пижонством. 

*Мат.* К нецензурной лексике в Сети, как правило, относятся нейтрально. Существуют, однако, сайты и сообщества, где подобные слова запрещены в принципе, в других же местах в Сети к мату отношение сугубо благосклонное. Распространенная практика – «запикивать» часть ядреных словечек, т.е. оставлять лишь первую и последнюю буквы, а «внутренности» менять на случайные символы («п#$%@ц!»).

*Грамотность.* Пишите грамотно! В Сети многие нормы языка размываются, а в отдельных сообществах коверканье языка даже приветствуется – но это совсем не повод писать всегда и везде безграмотно, не соблюдать простейшие правила орфографии и пунктуации. Это правило в меньшей степени касается общения в чатах и интернет-пейджерах, но помните – если в жизни встречают «по одежке», то в Сети ваше высказывание очень часто встречают именно по его грамотности. 

*Корректность вопросов.* Задавайте вопросы с умом. Как правило, пользователей раздражают вопросы, ответ на которые может быть легко найден в поисковой системе («дайте адрес сайта Министерства экономики»). Разумеется, это не касается дружеского личного общения. 

*«Ты» и «вы».* В Сети нет однозначных правил, как стоит обращаться к собеседнику – на «ты» или на «вы», всё определяется правилами конкретного сообщества. В большинстве случаев собеседники одной возрастной группы нормально воспринимают обращение на «ты», хотя к незнакомым пользователям можно обращаться и вежливее – на «вы». Помните, что обращение «Вы» – для официальных писем, где вы хотите подчеркнуть глубокое уважение к собеседнику. Во всех остальных случаях пишите «вы» со строчной, а не с прописной буквы.

*Плагиат.* Не выдавайте чужие сообщения (тексты, мысли) за свои без указания автора. Корректным считается размещение гиперссылки на источник цитаты и обязательное указание авторства.

*Спам.* Избегайте спама, скрытой и открытой непрошенной рекламы. Спам – это массовая рассылка нежелательных (как правило, рекламных) сообщений. Не спешите рассылать всем своим знакомым и малознакомым «письма счастья», показавшиеся интересными предложения «огромного заработка не выходя из дома» (как правило, большинство их не заслуживают внимания), просьбы о небезвозмездной помощи из далеких стран и другие сомнительные предложения. Также не рекламируйте свои товары и услуги вне специальных площадок. 

** Не злоупотребляйте смайликами. Незаменимые в дружеских беседах по ICQ, они смотрятся совсем по-иному в серьезной переписке.

*Приватность.* Относитесь с уважением к чужой приватной информации. Как минимум некорректно публиковать фрагменты личной переписки без согласия другой стороны. Аналогично, не стоит без разрешения размещать в открытых источниках чужие адреса (в т.ч. почтовые), телефоны и другие персональные данные. 

*Законность.* Не предпринимайте попыток взлома чужих компьютеров, а также незаконного получения чужих паролей и других критических личных данных пользователей. В нашей стране такие действия преследуются законом. В Сети не следует нарушать законы. 


*Общение в Сети: форумы*

Огромное количество сетевых площадок для общения представляют собой форумы – как правило, структурированные наборы сообщений по той или иной теме. Форумы могут быть как узкоспециализированными, так и «обо всём». 

Изучите правила. До того, как что-то написать на форуме, есть смысл почитать несколько сообщений, чтобы получить представления о нормах данного форума и изучить правила, если они есть. Обычно правила достаточно стандартны и охватывают общие вопросы, которые уже обсуждались выше, но встречаются и достаточно специфические требования – например, не публиковать ссылок, не обсуждать те или иные темы и т.д. Существуют отдельные сообщества, где традиционные «нормы приличий» неприемлемы

Пишите по теме. Перед тем, как писать что-то в форум или сообщество, убедитесь, что ваше сообщение соответствует тематике интернет-площадки. Как правило, сообщения не по теме («оффтопик») в лучшем случае перемещаются, а в худшем – удаляются. 

Прочтите FAQ. Во многих популярных форумах отдельные вопросы задаются слишком часто. Эти вопросы и максимально подробные ответы на них, как правило, выносятся в специальный раздел FAQ или ЧаВО (FAQ = Frequently Asked Questions = ЧаВО = Часто задаваемые Вопросы и Ответы на них). Если вы впервые на форуме или в сообществе, потрудитесь найти такой FAQ и ознакомиться с ним. За повторение и обсуждение уже рассмотренных в ЧаВО тем, как правило, наказывают.

Не флудите. Размещать несколько одинаковых сообщений подряд и/или тем на форуме запрещено. Публикация избыточного количества сообщений называется флудом (англ. Flood – наводнение) и не приветствуются в Сети. 

Уважайте модераторов. На отдельных форумах и сообществах существуют модераторы – пользователи, призванные следить за порядком и соблюдением правил. Обычно их действия не обсуждаются, а если обсуждаются и опротестовываются – то в личном порядке. 

Не ведите личных разговоров публично. Не ведите личных бесед в общем форуме. Если вы понимаете, что дальнейшая часть разговора (например, выяснение подробностей того, как добраться к заинтересовавшему вас человеку) интересна лишь вам двоим, перейдите во внутренную почту на этом форуме или воспользуйтесь другими интернет-средствами связи. 

Цитируйте разумно. При ответе на большое сообщение не цитируйте без необходимости исходное сообщение целиком, особенно если ваш ответ по объему значительно меньше исходного сообщения. Выделяйте нужные фрагменты при цитировании.


*Общение в Сети: интернет-пейджеры*

При общении при помощи интернет-пейджеров (систем мгновенного обмена сообщениями, таких как ICQ, Skype, Google Talk, MSN Messenger и др.) актуальны практически все советы, приведенные выше. При этом, безусловно, можно пренебрегать рекомендациями по грамматике, эмоциональности в зависимости от того, с кем идет разговор.


Приветствие. Фраза «Привет, как дела?!» многими пользователями считается моветоном. Используйте для знакомства и/или в качестве приветствия более оригинальные фразы.

Отвечайте завершенными фразами. Ответы по одному слову по мере их набора раздражают многих пользователей, делают беседу рваной и не всегда удобной для восприятия. Если вам близок такой стиль общения, убедитесь, что собеседник это воспринимает нормально. 

Обращайте внимание на статус пользователя. Не отвлекайте пользователей, у которых статус «занят» или «недоступен», частыми сообщениями. Да, некоторые выставляют этот статус исключительно по собственной прихоти, но многие пользователи таким образом демонстрируют, что сейчас – не лучшее время, чтобы обращаться к ним с любыми вопросами, кроме действительно срочных. 

Не пер***вайте. Если ваш собеседник набирает текст значительно медленнее вас, не поддавайтесь соблазну «пер***ть» его и увести разговор в сторону. Всегда найдется человек, который набирает быстрее вас.

----------


## Asteriks

Продолжение статьи:

*Этикет электронной почты*

При пользовании электронной почтой, помимо высказанных выше рекомендаций, следует также придерживаться ряда специфических правил. 

Пересылка файлов. Будьте аккуратны при отправке по почте файлов. Большие файлы (в зависимости от конкретного случая, это могут быть файлы больше мегабайта, десяти, двадцати…) лучше не прикреплять к письму, а размещать на специальных сайтах-файлообменниках и сбрасывать в письме лишь ссылку на файл. По возможности, архивируйте передаваемые файлы. Не пересылайте исполняемые файлы (.exe, .com) – почтовые сервера (или антивирус адресата) их, в большинстве случаев, не пропустят. Отправка без предупреждения письма большого объема незнакомому или малознакомому адресату – дурной тон. Этот пользователь может быть подключен к интернету по медленному каналу, по каналу с дорогим трафиком (например, в мобильном интернет-роуминге), работать на мобильном устройстве с ограниченными возможностями… Это значит, что ваше сообщение с большой вероятностью может быть просто проигнорировано. Или по десятку других причин проигнорировать ваше сообщение. 

Следите за темой. Указывайте в поле Subject (Тема) сообщения реальную тему сообщения, а не оставляйте его пустым. Этот простой способ позволит избежать путаницы при поиске нужного письма.

Ответ – сверху. Пишите ваш ответ на письмо в самом начале, а не после процитированного сообщения – это заметно упрощает жизнь получателю письма, которому не придется проматывать текст вниз для того, чтобы увидеть одну строчку вашего ответа. Цитируйте исходное сообщение, но в разумных объемах. Если ведется деловая переписка, стоит сохранять историю сообщений в нижней части письма (т.е. полностью процитированное предыдущее письмо).

Формат. Помните об удобочитаемости. Не украшайте ваше сообщение без необходимости экзотическими шрифтами и элементами оформления. Особенно если вы не знаете, где и как адресат будет его читать. Вы не ошибетесь, если отправите сообщение «обычным текстом» (plain text) вместо сообщения в HTML-формате незнакомому адресату.

*Этикет при создании сайтов*

Созданию не отталкивающих  сайтов посвящено множество книг, поэтому остановимся лишь на основных моментах сетикета, которые следует соблюдать создателю сайта (ведущему блога и т.п.).

Удобство восприятия. Соблюдайте правила удобочитаемости текстов на вашем сайте. Это значит, что нужно избегать ненужных изысков в оформлении текста, удобного фонового изображения или цвета. Избегайте неконтрастных, негармоничных (ярко желтый + ярко зеленый и др.) цветовых гамм. Ни в коем случае не делайте текст мигающим.

Фоновая музыка. Использование фоновой музыки (.mid) на сайте считается дурным тоном. В крайнем случае, пользователь должен иметь возможность максмально ее уменьшить или вовсе отключить.

Ссылки на изображения. Не используйте изображений с других сайтов с использованием прямых ссылок на них – копируйте изображение на свой сайт и затем размещайте на него ссылку.

Реклама. Не злоупотребляйте рекламой. Небольшой сайт, завешанный десятками баннеров и текстовых ссылок, смотрится нелепо, неудобен для восприятия, а также формирует подсознательное недоверие к создателю. 

Pop-ups. Не используйте всплывающие окна. Они раздражают пользователей и блокируются антивирусами, браузерами и другими специальными утилитами.

Изображения. Не размещайте изображения слишком большого объема на веб-страницах, не перегружайте страницы изображениями. На слишком «тяжелых» страницах вы теряете пользователей, которые подключены по медленным каналам.


*Итог*
Помните, что Сеть – публичное место, и старайтесь вести себя в Сети так, как бы вы вели себя в реальной жизни. Ответственность за слова и поступки в интернете может быть меньшей, но это совсем не значит, что вы сможете совершать правонарушения и раздражать своими действиями других пользователей совершенно безнаказанно. 

По возможности, следуйте вышеприведенным рекомендациям, но не забывайте, что каждое из сетевых объединений, каждый специализированный сайт может трактовать приведенные выше нормы сетикета по-своему, а то и вовсе игнорировать их. 

Николай ЩЕТЬКО

----------


## Akasey

а можно я Вас всех на Вы?

----------


## BiZ111

На серьёзных порталах только ВЫ

Вне сети не люблю это мужланское понебратство

----------


## rattlesnake

Вы к порядочным людям. На форумах типа Жодино - как придётся.

----------


## Irina

*rattlesnake*,  а с чего вдруг такой сарказм?

----------


## rattlesnake

Вчера в первый раз на форум пришла и на Вы нашла только нескольких пользователей.

----------


## Irina

Просто здесь все давно знакомы - потому и вы давно как-то отпало

----------


## rattlesnake

Не знаю, новому человеку видно, кто заслуживает Вы.

----------


## Akasey

и кто заслужил?

----------


## Irina

> Не знаю, новому человеку видно, кто заслуживает Вы.


У нас тут как одна большая семья. А в семье на Вы обычно не разговаривают. Тем более, что ни у кого тут нет ни социального статуса ни возраста.

----------


## rattlesnake

В семье не без урода, хотите сказать?

----------


## Irina

*rattlesnake*, выражайте мысли свои конкретнее - многие чат не перечитывают. И если там что-то такое было, то так и изложите, а то всё загадки какие-то.

----------


## JAHolper

Я придерживаюсь мнения, что общаться в сети на ВЫ глупо. Но эту точку зрения разделяют не все. Поэтому в нужных ситуациях приходится прощупывать почву на ВЫ.

----------


## Demention

В сети обращаюсь на "Вы" к лицам, значительно старше меня (где-то от десяти лет разницы). Даже когда поступает от них предложение перейти на "Ты", то разрешаю им обращаться к себе на "Ты", но сама всё равно обращаюсь к ним на "Вы". Не могу тыкать такому человеку. Исключения составляют случаи, когда не знаю возраст собеседника. Ну и на сайтах, форумах, где идёт общение преимущественно на "Вы", тоже следую шаблону. В остальных случаях обращаюсь к людям на "Ты".

----------

